# بعض محاضرات في مادة هندسة الطرق



## Eng.M.Bilbeisi (30 أغسطس 2006)

هذة بعض المحاضرات لمادة هندسة الطرق (Highway Engineering) من اعداد الأستاذ الدكتور طالب الروسان /الجامعة الهاشمية -الأردن

ارجو الدعاء للدكتور بالخير.
م.محمد البلبيسي-الأردن

Flexible Pavement Design-AASHTO Method.pdf

Drainage.pdf​


----------



## Eng.M.Bilbeisi (30 أغسطس 2006)

نسيت ان اضع الPassword

Password: hu

وهذة بعض المحاضرات الأخرى


----------



## Eng.M.Bilbeisi (30 أغسطس 2006)

يتبع ...............


----------



## عمروعلى3 (30 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الغالى 
لكن هناك قسم لهندسة المساحة والطرق
واستئذنك لنقل الموضوع الى هناك


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (31 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الغالى


----------



## محمد المعداوى (1 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engali1554 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز اين ال Pass word


----------



## blackmo0on (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك زميلي محمد بلبيسي
بس وين ال Pass word

مصطفى الحوباني


----------



## super_engineer (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Thank you very very much


----------



## Eng.M.Bilbeisi (6 سبتمبر 2006)

الباسورد موجود في الأعلى
وهنا اضعه مره اخرى 
Password: hu


----------



## blackmo0on (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا مهندس
محمد بلبيسي


----------



## AMSE (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى.


----------



## nagi88ye (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور على معلوماتك


----------



## hussam_sh (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور على معلوماتك


----------



## هادي المالكي (27 سبتمبر 2006)

شكر والله يوفقك بحق محمد وال محمد والصحابة سلام الله عليهم اجمعين


----------



## مزيان (30 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jumaa85 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

bigimbigimbigimbigimbigimbigimbigimbigimbigim


----------



## عبد المعبود (13 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## darko (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر والله يوفقك


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (12 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك سيدي الاخ الدكتور طالب الروسان وارجو الحصول على عنوانك على ****** علما بان عنواني هو Thairabd
لانه لدي بعض الاستفسارات الخاصة على الطرق وكيفية تخفيض كلفة المواد كذلك استخدام بعض المحسنات على التربة


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخوي وماقصرت


----------



## أبو ماجد (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرً جزيلاً أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس محمد باشا (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ساجدسامح (1 مايو 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككوووووووووررر


----------



## eng_samer (2 مايو 2008)

أخي الكريم
شكورا كثيرا على هذه المحاضرات القيمة ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي جاسم الجبوري (5 مايو 2008)

*pass word*

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك
ارجو ارسال كلمة المرور لغرض تمكني من فتح الملفات
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## katrena (31 مايو 2008)

شكرا بس ويين الباسورد


----------



## حازم اسكندر (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## g_madani (2 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## malikmou (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (5 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ميهوب محمد (5 أغسطس 2008)

احتاج الى الكود


----------



## fattahmine (5 أغسطس 2008)

many thanksssssss


----------



## نيازي الأشول (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز


----------



## عمار شاكر محمود (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وضاح العلي (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووو


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكر والله يوفقك بحق محمد وال محمد والصحابة سلام الله عليهم اجمعين


----------



## مهندس ايادالضالعي (17 أغسطس 2008)

اشكركم على هذا المنتدى العضيم 
وشكرا 
م/ايادعلي صالح الضالعي


----------



## مهندس ايادالضالعي (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## فراس76 (19 أغسطس 2008)

والله ماجور على هذا الحهد الطيب


----------



## zxzx_0007 (21 أغسطس 2008)

thanks my friend for these lecture


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بنعمة ربك فحدث..الحمد لله رب العالمين!


----------



## ايناس اكرم (22 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير 
وندعو للدكتور بالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد برقاوي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لهون جاف (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يكثر من امثالك وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## rabah alger (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك ولكن هل توجد دروس بالعربية أو الفرنسية


----------



## عادل الفيصل (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير و شكرا لك


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على هدا المجهود


----------



## قدير احمد (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكر والله يوفقك بحق محمد وال محمد والصحابة سلام الله عليهم اجمعين*​


----------



## eng ali m k (14 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه أخوي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## kazali016 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## boha2000 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

Hu ..........................................no


----------



## سامر الشبح (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير واذا في بالعربي


----------



## abu jameel (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاعمال التكميلية قبل فرش الاسفلت
الطلية الاولية 
تتكون من زفت ذي غرز85-100ونسبة 3 حجم زفت الى 2 حجم نفط ابيض وبدرجة حرارة 60 م _ 85 م وتترك المنطقة المرشوشة لمدة 24 ساعة على الاقل لكي تنفذ الطلية الى الطبقة وان كمية الزفت المطلوبة للمتر المربع الواحد
تعتمد على خشونة السطح حيث تتراوح من 5و0 لتر الى2و1 لتر ويجب تحديد سرعة سيارة الرشبوضع عدد من البليتات
1- عمل تلاصق جيد بين طبقة تحت الاساس وطبقة الستابلايزر
ملاحظة
يجب الانتباه الى الى ان رش الطلية الاولية وبكميات كبيرة يؤدي الىالنزف القيري وكذلك ظهور بقع منتفخة ويؤدي كذلك الى انزلاق سطحي لطبقة الستابلايزر على طبقة الاساس
طلية الللصاق 
تتكون من زفت ذي غرز 85 -100 ممزوجا بالبانزين وبنسبة حجمية واحد بنزين الى 2 حجم زفت وتتراوح كمية الزفت من15و0 لتر الى5و0 لتر وبدرجة حرارة65 -85 درجة مئوية ويفضل ان ترش عندما تكون درجة الحرارة فوق 15 مئوية وتفحص الطلية كما سبق وكذلك تزال البقع كما سبق بالرمل كما يجب مرور حادلة مطاطية بعد مرورحوالي الساعة لتوزيع الزفت المرشوش على السطح بشكل منتظم .
الاسفلت وكيفية عمل المعادلة
تتكون مادة الاسفلت من 
1 – الركام الخشن 
2 – الركام الناعم
3-المادة المالئة ( بودر الصخور المعدنية او الاسمنت )
4 – الزفت
5 –قد تضاف مواد محسنة لبعض الاماكن 
الحديدية معلومة المساحة وعند مرور السيارة فوق القطع تترك الالواحلمدة حوالي ساعة للتخلص من المواد الخفيفة ثم
توزن الالواح وبذلك نستطيع ايجاد الكمية اللازمة من الزفت وكذلك سرعة الرشاش .
( لايفضل الرش عندما تكون درجة الحرارة اقل من 15 م )
ومن الضروري ان يعمل تراكب بمقدار حوالي 10 سم وعند ظهور بقع من الزفت يجب ازالتهابوضع طبقه خفيفه من الرمل لامتصاص الزفت الزائدالذي لم يمتص بعد 24 ساعة
فائدة الطلية الاولية
2- منع تبخر الماء من طبقة تحت الاساس
3- سد الفراغات لطبقة تحت الاساس
4- ربط الحبيبات المفككة
ويتم تحديد نوع الزفت المستعمل حسب المناخ للمنطقة المراد تبليطها حيث نستعمل زفت ذي غرز عالي (اي لزوجةواطئة ) في المناطق الباردة وكثيرة الامطار وبالعكس من ذلك في المناطق الحارة .
وقبل الدخول في المعادلة يجب ان تكون كافة المواد خاضعة الى متطلبات المواصفات المنصوص عليها
طريقة المحاولة والخطأ
تعتمد هذه الطريقة على خبرة المصمموهي اكثر الطرق شيوعا
نجد معدل حدود المواصفات لجميع المناخل ويفضل ان يكون التدرج للاسفلت المنتوج ضمن الحد الوسطي للمواصفات لانه لابجوزان يكون التدرج الناتج لاحد المناخل ضمن الحد الادنى وفي المنخل التالي ضمن الحد الاعلى كما يستحسن فصل المواد عن بعضها وكلما زادت الاقسام يكون ذلك افضل
وفي حالتنا سنقسم المواد الى خمسة اقسام لعمل معادلة الطبقة الرابطة
1 – من صفر الى 75ز4 ملم (اي مواد عابرة من غربيل رقم 4
2 –من75ز4 ملم الى5ز9 ملم (اي مواد عابرة من 5 ر9وراجعة على 75ر4)
3- من5ر9ملم الى 5ر12 ملم (اي مواد عابرة من 5 ر12 ملم وراجعة على 5ر9 ملم )
4 – من5ر12 ملم الى 19 ملم (اي مواد عابرة من 19 ملم وراجعة على 5ر12 ملم )
5 – من 19 ملم الى 25 ملم (اي مواد عابرة من 25 ملم وراجعة على 19 ملم )
اخذنامن (1 ) 45% ومن(2) 20% ومن(3) 10% ومن(4)15%ومن(5) 4%
مع 5% فلر مستورد (بودر حجر او سمنت ) مع 1% فلر معمل (الناتج العرضي في الفلاتر ) يمكن استعمال نسبة اكثر في حالة توفر الكمية علما بان افضل فلر للحصول على احسن ثبات هو مادة الاسمنت .
نخلط المواد مع بعضها ونضها في سيت الغرابيل وحسب الحجوم من 25 ملم الى رقم 200 ثم نضع ال ( pan )ونقوم
بعملية الغربلة ونضع النتائج في جدول وكما موضح في الجدول المرفق
ملاجظة مهمة
نوصي باستعمال 50% رمل كسارة مع 50% رمل عادي وذلك للحصول على نسبة فراغات هوائية جيدة وكذلك
للحصول على ثبات جيد
النسب الوزنية العابرة للطبقة الرابطة وحسب مواصفات الطرق والجسور العراقية
حجم الغربيل النسبة الوزنية العابرة
25 ملم 100
19 ملم 90 -------- 100
5ر12 70 -------- 90 
5ر9 ملم 60 ---------80
رقم(4) 75ر4 ملم 42 ---------- 60
رقم(10) 2 ملم 27 ---------- 47
رقم(18) 1 ملم 20 ----------- 37
رقم (30 )6رملم 15 ---------- 30
رقم(60)25رملم 8 ------------ 20
رقم (120)125رملم 6 ----------- 15
رفم(200) 075 ر0ملم 5 ------------ 10 
% زفت للوزن الكلي 4 %---- 6%
السماحات
(- و+) 6% للمواد الراجعة على 2 ملم واكبر
(- و+) 4%للمواد العابرة من 2ملم 
(- و+) 5ر1 % للفلر ( مواد عابرة من غربيل 200 )
(- و +) 3ر% للزفت
(- و+) 15 درجة مؤية حرارة الخلطة
بعداجراء الغربلة وفق الجدول المرفق – نضرب الارقام في السطر رقم (1) بالنسبة 45% ونضع الناتج في السطررقم 8  والسطر الثاني بالنسبة 20% ونضعه في السطر التاسع والسطرالثالث بالنسبة 10% والسطر الرابع بالنسبة 15% والسطر الخامس بالنسبة 4 % والسادس 5% والسابع 1% ونضع النتائج قي الاسطر 8و9و10 و11 و12 و13 و14 ثم نجمع النواتج في8و9و10و11و12و13و14 والناتج : - 
يكون معادلة الخلط حيث نقارنها مع المواصفات ونلاحظ انها ضمن المواصفات ولو فرضنا ان الناتج لرقم  4 كان 57  فتكون حدود المعادلة 60 – 50 اي اننا لا يجب ان نخرج من حدود المواصفات .ولجميع الغرابيل :ولذلك نحاول ان نكون عند معدل المواصفات كي لا نخرج عن حدود المواصفات .
مواصفات الفلر
1- معامل المطاطية = او اقل من (2)
2 – 100% عابر غربيل رقم ( 30 )
3 – (95 – 100 ) عابر غربيل رقم ( 80 )
4 – (65 – 100 ) % عابر غربيل رقم ( 200 )
لعمل خلطة تجريبية في المختبر (10) كغم مثلا وذلك لاجراء الفحوصات عليها فيجب ان نتدرج بالمحتوى الزفتي مثل
4% ثم 4.5 % ثم 5% ثم 5.5 % ثم 6% ويمكن اخذ نسب اخرى ونجد اوزان الركام كما يلي
1 – عندما تكون نسبة الزفت 4 % فان فان وزن المواد الجافة هو= (100 – 4 )/ 100 ؛ 10 = 6ر9 كغم مواد جافة
لو راجعنا المعادلة فان المواد القادمة الى غربال 19 ملم هي 100 والعابر من الغربال هو 96 %ان المواد المتبقية على غربال 19 هي 4%
4% من المواد الجافة = .04 * 9.6 = 0.384 كغم مواد متبقية على 19 ملم
اما غربال 5ر12 ملم فان المواد القادمة له96%والعابره منه 81% اي ان المتبقي عليه هو 15%
.15 * 9.6 = 1.44 كغم مواد متبقية على 5 ر 12 ملم
اما غربال 9.5 ملم فان المواد القادمة له 81 %والعابر 71 %فنأخذ منه 10 % = .1 * 9.6 = .96 كغم
وهكذا لبقية الغرابيل حيث نخلط المواد مع نسب مختلفة من الزفت وكما اسلفنا سابقا ثم نجد الكثافة والزحف والثبات والفراغات الهوائية والفراغات المملؤة بالزفت لكل محتوى اسفلتي وبذلك نحصل على ازواج مرتبة حيث نرسم هذه العلاقة بين المحتوى الزفتي على محور س وكل من الكثافة والزحف والثبات والفراغات الهوائية والفراغات المملؤة زفت على محور ص ومن المنحنيات الناتجة نجدنسبة الزفت عند اعلى كثافة واعلى ثبات واحسن فراغات هوائية واحسن فراغات مملؤة زفت واحسن زحف حيث ناخذ المعدل فيكون هو: - 
المحتوى الزفتي الامثل
مثال
في معمل طاقته طنان في كل مرةوعلى فرض ان نسبة الزفت هي  % 4.85
فتكون نسبة المواد الجافة ( 100 -4.85 ) = 95.15 % من المواد الجافة
2000 * .9515 = 1903كغم من المواد الجافة
نضرب (1903) بالنسب الخارجة من المعادلة وبذلك نستطيع تعيير المعمل بمقتضى الاوزان المطلوبة حيث نضرب 1903 بالرقم .45 = 856 كغم للمواد العابرة من غربيل رقم 4 ونضرب1903 بالرقم .2 = 381 كغم مواد راجعه على غربال 9.5 وهكذا لبقية المواد (يمكن السيطرة وبشكل تام تقريبا على المواد الراجعة على غربيل رقم(4) فما فوق اما المواد الناعمة فيمكن السيطرة عليها في المختبر دون المعمل لذلك يجب توخي الحذر عند اجراء الغربلة للمواد الناعمة وينبغي اخذ النموذج من الرمل بشكل جيد لعمل غربلة له ويستحسن اخذ اكثر من نموذج لضمان الدقة .
ملاحظات مهمة
1 – ظهر ان الثبات واطىءمع ان الفراغات الهوائية اقل من 3 % فيكون الحل
أ – نزيد نسبة الفلر قليلا ونقلل نسبة الزفت قليلا
ب – نزيد نسبة الركام الخشن مع تقليل نسبة الركام الناعم
2 – الثبات واطىء والفراغات اكثر من الحد الاعلى والحل : - 
1 – نزيد نسبة الفلر
ب – نزيد نسبة الركام الخشن ونقلل نسبة الركام الناعم
3 – الثبات واطىء والفراغات الهوائية عند معدلها والحل
أ – زيادةنسبة الركام الخشن وتقليل نسبة الركام الناعم (مع ملا حظة تجنب الخروج من حدود المعادلة )
ب – زيادة نسبة الفلر قليلا مع تقليل نسبة الزفت قليلا
4 - 1 – الثبات مناسب ولكن نسبة الفراغات قليل والحل :-
أ – تقليل نسبة الزفت او الفلر او كلا هما
ب – نزيد نسبة الركام الخشن ونقلل نسبة الركام الناعم 
4 – 2 – الثبات مناسب ولكن الفراغات اكبر من الحد الاعلى والحل : -
أ – نزيد نسبة الفلر او الزفت او كلاهما
ب – نغير نسبة الركام الناعم والخشن للحصول على فراغات اقل
ملاحظه مهمة جدا
يمكن الذهاب الى اي مختبر والاطلاع على بعض من معادلات انواع الاسفلت وتكوين فكرة عن نسب الركام ومن ثم عمل المعادلة وننصح وبشدة ايجاد نسبة الزفت على ان يتم ا عمل معادلة جديدة عند تغير اي من المكونات ,
والان بعد معرفة كثافة الاسفلت فيمكن حساب كمبة الركام والزفت والفلر اللازم لانجاز مشروع معلوم الكمية وبمعرفة انتاج المعمل ولكي لاتتوقف الفارشة فيمكن تحديد سرعة الفارشة على ضوء انتاج المعمل 
فاذا كان عرض الفارشة 4 متر وسمك الطبقة المضغوطة 8 سم ( اذا كان المطلوب طبقة مضغوطة سمكها D فعلينا فرش سمك = D * 1.25 فاذا كان المطلوب سمك 10 سم فعلينا فرش 12.5 سم وهكذا, وعلى فرض كثافة الاسفلت
تساوي 2.35 طن/ متر مكعب وعلى فرض معمل انتاجه 160  طن/ ساعة فنحتاج الى (4 * .o8 * 2.35 )طن / لكل متر طول وعليه تكون سرعة الفارشة : - 
سرعة الفارشة = 160 / (4 * .08 * 2.35 = 213 متر/ ساعة
ويمكن حساب السيارات اللازمة لنقل الاسفلت الى موفع العمل (آخذا بنظر الاعتبار بان العدد متغير ويعتمد على بعد
الموقع عن المعمل ) فعلى فرض ان الموقع يبعد 20كم وان حمل كل سيارة بمعدل 15طن فان السيارة تحتاج الى 6
دقيقة للتحميل وتحتاج الى 30 دقيقة للوصول الى موقع الفرش وتحتاج الى 10 دقائق للتفريغ وتحتاج الى 20 دقيقة 
للرجوع فيكون المجموع = 66 دقيقة وان انتاج المعمل في هذا الزمن = ( 66 / 60 ) * 160 = 176 طن
176 / 15 = 12 سيارة ويمكن ضبط الاعداد موقعيا وبصورة عملية اثناء العمل
اما عن الحادلات الحديدية فان الضغط المسلط من الدولاب على الاسفلت و الذي هو الوزن ( حسب كتالوج الشركة المصنعة مقسوما على مساحة المقطع ( الذي هو قطر الدولاب مضروبا بطوله ) يجب ان لا يزيد على .25 كغم / سم على ان تكون عجلة الدفع باتجاه الفارشة دائما عدا في الانحدارات الشديدة ولا يجوز الدوران فوق الطبقة .
ارشادات الحدل (الرص )
1 – عدم ترك الحادلة على الطبقة الكاملة الحدل قبل ان تبرد كليا
2 – نبدا بجدل المفاصل العرضية ثم الطولية وبعدها نبدا الحدل من المنسوب الواطىء الى العالي مع ترك حوالي 30 سم
من الجانب الغير مسنود وذلك لتجنب زحف الطبقة وعند اكمال الحدل نعود لحدل الحافات وبتداخل 10سم
3- ابقاء العجلات رطبةاثناء عملية الرص (الحدل ) 
4 – في حالة استعمال الهزاز تكون الحرارة من ( 120 – 150) وسرعة ( 4 – 5 ) وتردد (45 – 55 ) هيرتز
على ان نوقف الهزاز قبل التوقف ونرجع الى الخلف بدون هزاز مع ملاحظة التداخل عند الرجوع وبشكل تدريجي
لتجنب حدوث قص وادناه السرع المفضلة لانواع الحادلات كم / ساعة
الفقرة الحدل الابتدائي الحدل المساعد الحدل التكميلي
الحادلات الحديدية الستاتية 3 5 5
الحادلات المطاطية 5 5 8
الحادلات الهزازة  4 – 5 4 - 5 ----------
الحدل الابتدائي 
حدل الجوينات العرضية والطوليةوحدل الطبقة ذهابا وايابا مع ترك حوالي  30 سم من الجانب الغير مسنود ويتم ذلك بواسطة الحادلات الحديدية وبكون الحدل من المنسوب الادنى الى المنسوب الاعلى . 
الحدل المساعد 
الحدل المساعد يتبع الحدل الابتدائي طالما ان الطبقة لا زالت ساخنة ويتم بالحادلات الحديدية مع الحادلات المطاطية على ان يكون ضغط الاطارات حوالي ( (70psi
الحدل التكميلي  
ازالة كافة الخطوط والتشققات الشعرية ان وجدت ويتم ذلك وبصورة اساسية بواسطة الحادلة المطاطية مع اشراك الحديدية لرفع ما تبقى من الخطوط على ان تخرج الحادلة الحديدية حال ملاحظة تكسر الحصى (والذي يعني فرط الحدل) او زيادة الشقوق الشعرية ويكون ضغط الهواء في الاطارات حوالي (50 psi )
والسلام عليكم
المهندس عبد الحافظ جميل شاكر (ابو جميل ) 


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاعمال التكميلية قبل فرش الاسفلت
الطلية الاولية 
تتكون من زفت ذي غرز85-100ونسبة 3 حجم زفت الى 2 حجم نفط ابيض وبدرجة حرارة 60 م _ 85 م وتترك المنطقة المرشوشة لمدة 24 ساعة على الاقل لكي تنفذ الطلية الى الطبقة وان كمية الزفت المطلوبة للمتر المربع الواحد
تعتمد على خشونة السطح حيث تتراوح من 5و0 لتر الى2و1 لتر ويجب تحديد سرعة سيارة الرشبوضع عدد من البليتات
1- عمل تلاصق جيد بين طبقة تحت الاساس وطبقة الستابلايزر
ملاحظة
يجب الانتباه الى الى ان رش الطلية الاولية وبكميات كبيرة يؤدي الىالنزف القيري وكذلك ظهور بقع منتفخة ويؤدي كذلك الى انزلاق سطحي لطبقة الستابلايزر على طبقة الاساس
طلية الللصاق 
تتكون من زفت ذي غرز 85 -100 ممزوجا بالبانزين وبنسبة حجمية واحد بنزين الى 2 حجم زفت وتتراوح كمية الزفت من15و0 لتر الى5و0 لتر وبدرجة حرارة65 -85 درجة مئوية ويفضل ان ترش عندما تكون درجة الحرارة فوق 15 مئوية وتفحص الطلية كما سبق وكذلك تزال البقع كما سبق بالرمل كما يجب مرور حادلة مطاطية بعد مرورحوالي الساعة لتوزيع الزفت المرشوش على السطح بشكل منتظم .
الاسفلت وكيفية عمل المعادلة
تتكون مادة الاسفلت من 
1 – الركام الخشن 
2 – الركام الناعم
3-المادة المالئة ( بودر الصخور المعدنية او الاسمنت )
4 – الزفت
5 –قد تضاف مواد محسنة لبعض الاماكن 
الحديدية معلومة المساحة وعند مرور السيارة فوق القطع تترك الالواحلمدة حوالي ساعة للتخلص من المواد الخفيفة ثم
توزن الالواح وبذلك نستطيع ايجاد الكمية اللازمة من الزفت وكذلك سرعة الرشاش .
( لايفضل الرش عندما تكون درجة الحرارة اقل من 15 م )
ومن الضروري ان يعمل تراكب بمقدار حوالي 10 سم وعند ظهور بقع من الزفت يجب ازالتهابوضع طبقه خفيفه من الرمل لامتصاص الزفت الزائدالذي لم يمتص بعد 24 ساعة
فائدة الطلية الاولية
2- منع تبخر الماء من طبقة تحت الاساس
3- سد الفراغات لطبقة تحت الاساس
4- ربط الحبيبات المفككة


----------



## منتظر الشافعي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## منتظر الشافعي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## المعنائي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

blackmo0on قال:


> شكرا لك زميلي محمد بلبيسي
> بس وين ال Pass word
> 
> المعنائي


----------



## johnsafi (1 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## عابر الزهور (2 يناير 2009)

:67:جزاك الله خيرا انت وزريتك


----------



## المنسوب الحقيقي (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم
واكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## سيفلاوييييه (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## عبد العزيز حسن (13 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ASHIK (13 يناير 2009)

مشكور
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مجدي مختار (28 يناير 2009)

Thanks my Brother


----------



## ALI..SS (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبراك اللة فيك على المعلومة الطيبة .


----------



## الكشفى (12 فبراير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبدو99 (12 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وزادك من علمه


----------



## عبدو99 (12 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه يا باشمهندس


----------



## راسم النعيمي (15 فبراير 2009)

محاضرات قيمة بارك الله فيكما


----------



## block15 (15 فبراير 2009)

ممكن ال pass word للمحاضرات


----------



## ali4net (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي محمد بس ردت بحث عن اماكن وقوف السيارات ارجو المساعدة


----------



## رياح الزبيدي (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم...لكن اريد ان تفيدني بمحاضرات عن الطرق المسلحةاي باستخدام الكونكريت المسلح


----------



## ورد النيل (16 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك يا باشمهندس على المحاضرات القيمة وجزاك الله كل الخير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rqibifatimazahra (25 فبراير 2009)

MERCI
je peux avoir les meme cours en francais si c'est possible 
et merci d'avance


----------



## eng: issa (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (28 فبراير 2009)

مكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخ محمد بليسي على الموضوع وكمان الباسورد وهي hu


----------



## ياسر سمير (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم باشمهندس ، المحاضرات مفيدة جدا ووفقكم الله . أرجو منكم شرح إستخراج ( wedth) لأي طبقة في الطريق ، وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم .......


----------



## هندسة البحث (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود المتميز


----------



## fageery (19 مارس 2009)

جهدك مقدر ومزيد من المعلومات


----------



## fageery (19 مارس 2009)

جهدك مقدر ومزيد من المعلومات


----------



## almomani (19 مارس 2009)

شكراًًاًاًاً على المجهود


----------



## محمدين علي (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى الغالى وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد ناجع (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذي المعلومات في هندسة الطريق اتمنى لو عندك معلومات اضافيه عن هندسة انامحتاجها جدا شكرنا مره اخر


----------



## محمد ناجع (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك زميلي محمد بلبيسي لكن عندي مشكه في الباسور لم تتفتح الملفات


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (15 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز سبق ان ذكر ان الباسورد هو hu


----------



## أيمن أحمد محمد حسن (15 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك و في أولادك .... مع الشكر


----------



## telmrom (24 أبريل 2009)

اريد منهج مبسط عن هندسة الطرق


----------



## abed assaf (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## هانى عبدالحليم (29 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا على التعاون معاااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي احمد محمد (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك على جهودك الكبيرة


----------



## م/اسامة (30 أبريل 2009)

eng.m.bilbeisi قال:


> هذة بعض المحاضرات لمادة هندسة الطرق (highway engineering) من اعداد الأستاذ الدكتور طالب الروسان /الجامعة الهاشمية -الأردن
> 
> ارجو الدعاء للدكتور بالخير.
> م.محمد البلبيسي-الأردن


 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م/اسامة (30 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## abd_deirani (30 أبريل 2009)

نسأل الله العظيم ان يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء
مع الشكر سلفا


----------



## odwan (4 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذه بداية لمشاركات ناجحة وموفقة 
بارك الله فيك مرة أخري ونفع بك ورفع قدرك ..........


----------



## جاري الهوامل (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح علوي (14 مايو 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## صالح علوي (14 مايو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## حسن عمار (14 مايو 2009)

شكراً لمن ساهم فى نقل ونشر هذه المحاضرات وياحبذا لو تم الجميل بالترجمة ستعم الفائدة على كل من يرغب فى العلم عن هندسة الطرق 
مهندس / حسن عمار


----------



## ymy_i (15 مايو 2009)

والله مشكور 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الادهمي (27 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .........


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (27 مايو 2009)

مشكورررر اخي الكريم وللمشرف كل الشكر


----------



## hassanaki (27 مايو 2009)

thank you tooooooooooo muchhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ali areef (27 مايو 2009)

مشكور يابشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## babankarey (28 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (19 يونيو 2009)

الباس ورد خطا اخي الكريم ياريت تكتبة تاني


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم


----------



## محمد ادم سبيل (21 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وجعلك الله عون لهزه الامه


----------



## ahmadj5 (22 يوليو 2009)

محاضرات قيمة جدا و مفيدة جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (22 يوليو 2009)

اي و الله على راسي انت 
و مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (11 أغسطس 2009)

كتب مفيدة جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (11 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## CE_S (13 أغسطس 2009)

thanks a lot and happy ramadahn
and as remainder the password is
hu
regrads


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر على هالموضوع والمعلومات القيمه


----------



## حسنين حامد (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا استاذي على هذه التفاصيل


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله الخيراً


----------



## IRFAN TALIB (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## محمد الحبر محمد (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## أيهم 111 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزا الله خيرا كل من أعطى علما لوجهه و أدخلك الجنة مع الأولين


----------



## العراق نيو (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا للجهود البذولة


----------



## كمال المجاهد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر أخي على هذه الكتب التي أنا بأمس الحاجة لها
أنا طالب هندسة مدني سنة خامسة جامعة عدن ومشروع تخرجي بمجال الطرقات


----------



## المهندس عمران (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zereen (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووورين 
جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## abomanar03 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واصل نحو الامام


----------



## سميريافاوي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## altheeeb (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور استاذي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## مازن عليمحمد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس محمد نشكرك جزيلا


----------



## امجد هاشم احمد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## kesbah (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على المحاضرات ولكن يا ريت لو كانت باللغة العربية
تحياتي


----------



## ahmed elyamany (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الغالى*​


----------



## علاء عبد اللطيف (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أفنان (30 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم على جهدك المتميز في هذا الموضوع ...
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mohamed_civ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## marwan dodo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mfe2400 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## حمدي فراس (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا اخي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد غريب الصغير (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## E.sama (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (22 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.....


----------



## احمد بندر (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل من ينشر العلم ونسأل الله ان يوفقه دائما وابدا


----------



## سالم العبدالله (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*سالم العبدالله*

السلام عليكم
اني مشترك جديد أرجو التفضل بتزويدي بالمعلومات عن تصميم مواقف السيارات متعددة الطوابق وكذلك ألية أختيار الموقف وحجم الموقف


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المحاضرات وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alaziz03 (1 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك علما


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (15 يناير 2010)

*

*


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (16 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا


----------



## ezy_sh (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ا


----------



## sofurb2010 (16 يناير 2010)

*شكر و طلب*

عمل جميل .... تشكر جزيل الشكر
فقــــــــــــــط أبحث عن مفاهيم و مخطــطات جديدة حول تخطيـط الحدائق العموميــة jardin public


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (17 يناير 2010)

فين المحاضرات يا بوب


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (17 يناير 2010)

تمام يا بشمهندس


----------



## المهندس عليوة (18 يناير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووررررررررررررررررررر

كن فى الحياة كعابر سبيل
واترك ورائك كل أثر جميل
فما نحن فى الدنيا إلا ضيوف
وما على الضيف إلا الرحيل*​


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (29 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الغالى*​


----------



## غريب 33 (30 يناير 2010)

مشكور وماقصرت


----------



## horseshadowm (2 فبراير 2010)

thank you very good work..............


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الباسورد فعااااااال


----------



## almomani (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور على المجهود


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (6 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (6 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## مستر ممادو (7 مارس 2010)

تم التنزيل وبارك الله فيك مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## يوسف عرب (10 مارس 2010)

انا اشكر الدكتور على هذه المحاضرات القيمة واسال الله ان يوفقه في الدنيا والاخرة واتمنى تطبيق هذه الموصفات في بلدانا والله الموفق


----------



## مزن محمود (10 مارس 2010)

الف شكر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادم إبراهيم (11 مارس 2010)

رقم المشاركة : [*5* (*permalink*)] سيف الدين مرزوق 
عضو متميز







 














*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الغالى*​


شكرا لك عاى هذا المجهود


----------



## nile bird (14 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااا


----------



## }{ الوافي }{ (16 مارس 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه علئ المجهود


----------



## medhat ismail (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## حامد الفلوجي (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد دهشورى (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الدلجموني (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## ahmadeldessouky (1 مايو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## م الجراني (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا للك جدا وتحياتي للشام


----------



## mohysahmed (2 مايو 2010)

جزيت خيرا مع الامنيات بمزيد من التقدم


----------



## Mohammed Al-Quhaif (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك اللة الف خير والى الامام انشا اللة


----------



## ياسر سالمان (7 مايو 2010)

محاضرات غاية فى الروعة تشكر يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع كتر الله من ابداعاتك


----------



## علي احمد محمد (8 مايو 2010)

I'd like tothank you very much about it,


----------



## دودوالشقى (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## africano800 (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osama64 (16 يونيو 2010)

vbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## fares alabed (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخى لاكن ياريت تعطينا كتب او محاضرات بالغة العربية لكى نتمكن من استيعاب طرق التصميم


----------



## kesbah (2 يوليو 2010)

لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون


----------



## م محمد رحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياهندسة


----------



## aljafry (2 يوليو 2010)




----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Moha8966 (22 يوليو 2010)

الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## ALI..SS (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز.


----------



## omeraziz25 (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ميقا9 (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من علمه


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (31 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا thanksssssssssssssssss*​


----------



## فهدالادهم (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## civil devel (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررر يسلموووووو


----------



## civil devel (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررر يسلمووو


----------



## mohammedsharaby (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكر والله يوفقك


----------



## الساحق الاول (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجهد مشكور


----------



## neez (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس بدر ثابت (28 فبراير 2011)

Password


----------



## himaelnady (1 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير عمار (1 أبريل 2011)

شكراً ونتمنى المزيد والمزيد 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## حسن الصادق (6 أبريل 2011)

والله شلعتوا كلبي وين البحث


----------



## محمداحمد5 (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس5010 (7 مايو 2011)

ملفات الpdf بالغة الانجليزية


----------



## المصرى جمال (7 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد علي محمد سعد (7 مايو 2011)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ، فجعل الله العلم الذي تنشره بين الناس في ميزان حسناتكم ، وجزاكم الله عليه خيرآ.


----------



## كوردو كمال شفيق (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا و جزاك الله الف خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (8 مايو 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## اكيوريت (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ، محاضرات مفيده جدا.
وفقك الله


----------



## diyar_eng (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عصام السرحان (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلآ


----------



## salahiraq1 (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام البيروتي (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوقروون (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء اخى الكريم


----------



## aposrag (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassanabdelhamid (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما ونورا


----------



## the pain7 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ومشكور ع المجهود الطيب ........... بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد حميد النجار (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراا على جهدك اتمنالك الموفقيه


----------



## ماجد187 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## علي محمد قادر (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا حبايبي


----------



## elsaid_yehia (11 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## م محمد رحيم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور .... مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## hawkar87 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز......... و بارك الله جهودك الطيبة


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ahmad kh (28 يناير 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## ali002 (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MuthanaMS (29 مايو 2012)

tanks


----------



## hossen7 (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (4 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## wissam 1973 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

blackmo0on قال:


> شكرا لك زميلي محمد بلبيسي
> بس وين ال pass word
> 
> مصطفى الحوباني



pass word = hu

god bless the first provider


----------



## wissam 1973 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

المعنائي قال:


> blackmo0on قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا لك زميلي محمد بلبيسي
> ...


----------



## abdelrahim amasha (26 مارس 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كل خير 
مهندس / عبدالرحيم عماشة 

​


----------



## tsfernin (26 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
وبارك الله في الأستاذ الدكتور طالب الروسان
على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## infinityx5 (11 مايو 2013)

thank you


----------



## مارد الفانوس (28 يونيو 2014)

الله يجزاك الجنه


----------



## MeDoOo87 (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## body55 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بنعمة ربك فحدث..الحمد لله رب العالمين!
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## adel104 (4 سبتمبر 2014)

جزى الله أخينا كل خير


----------



## YOUSIF SHAHEEN (13 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

